# Dash marketplace



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I want to know if you have experiences with collector model train.com about bidding on trains, I noticed about addition ten more minutes on auction. I thought It was not fair since it kept bidding more money on me. It's not like E Bay auction would do that.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand the issue. Are you saying that the site keeps extending bids by 10 minutes and you get outbid during that time? I don't know about this particular site, but many on-line auctions are run that way, to make it more like a real auction ("$100 once, $100 twice, any more bids? Sold to number 327"). This also avoids the bid camping phenomenon oneBay, where people try to sneak in a slightly higher bid at the last second.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I copy and paste from their site.

DASH auctions are modeled after live auctions. Just like how the auctioneer will often extend auctions based on last minute bids, DASH too automatically extends the duration of an auction by 10 minutes whenever a bid is placed within the last 10 minutes of the listing. Going, going...Etc. Additionally, "Buyer's Premiums" are also commonplace in live auctions. Based on the final selling price of the item, DASH will add an additional 15% "Buyer's Premium" fee to cover additional marketplace and seller expenses. PLEASE KEEP THIS FEE IN MIND AS YOU BID ON AUCTION ITEMS IN DASH! The extra fee is calculated only on the item price (not shipping or any other fee), and the Seller retains the Buyer's Premium fee. - See more at: http://www.collector-modeltrains.com/dash/faq/#sthash.OKQbq3rE.dpuf


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I think EBay favors the buyer with the style auctions that it has. The clock ends it not the final bid. As much as we complain about the 'price snipers' the clock ends the upward increase on the price. From what I read of the dash site it seems to favor the seller to get the highest amount for the item.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, a real auction isn't designed to protect the buyer from last minute increases. It's designed to maximize the sales price by making sure that all interested parties have the opportunity to bid as much as they think the item is worth. In my mind, this is actually much more fair -- the seller gains as much as possible for the sale, and people bidding on the item decide how much they are willing to pay for the item, so that the person who is willing to pay the most wins the item, not he who clicks "submit bid" closest to the expiration time. The buyers premium covers the cost of actually selling the item.


----------

